# Inquisitor Conversion Ideas please



## Terrabrake (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.ciphergames.com/media/WFB/Empire/EmpireWarriorPriestGreatWeaponMain.jpg


























I am going to use my warrior priest as the base it is black at the moment ready to paint, but i have been thinking of adding some bits make it more 40k any ideas?.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

yes add a round base and maybe a gun.


----------



## thelordoflife (Mar 29, 2011)

I would Forge a hood of some type for him from green stuff.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Small power unit and cable next/on the hammer head.
Hood or Cowl is a nice idea as well.


----------



## Terrabrake (Nov 12, 2009)

Good idea a hood would work really well, 

thanks


----------



## Terrabrake (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks viscount


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You might be able to cut something off thunder hammer or power axe. But looking at them will show what I mean.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would add some sort of power pack. One from a Cadian Kasrkin Storm Trooper should fit nicely. I agree with VV as to adding some sort of power source for the weapon, but I would disagree with an addition of a hood. The bald head looks very menacing and bold already.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd remove the twin tailed comet mark on his forhead.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

What the poster over me said, and maybe =][= icons on his hammer, and on a necklace?

Also, a GK backpack and a cowl/hood would fit nicely.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bionic eye


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'd remove the twin tailed comet mark on his forhead.


i second this,
also the addition of a powerplant backpack would be a great feat....
idk if the inquisition or witchhunters army have some loose icons, but id use those


----------

